# Hedgie faces



## ten_ten (May 19, 2009)

I've been researching hedgies and looking at many pictures of them. For some reason I feel like some hedgie faces are different then others. Not only the color, mask and eyes, but the face shape of an african pigmy hedgehog. Are some faces slimmer then others? are some more full and fluffy? Or maybe I'm just crazy and the photo angle is just making the illusion haha!~

-Allison


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

it is due to the mixing of the breeds. Algerians have longer snouts and bigger ears. White-Bellied traits are shorter snouts and small round ears.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Check out this part of the HHC website. I found it very helpful to see what the wild species look like in terms of a 'longer or shorter' snout, 'smaller or bigger' ears, and then to look at our pets, the blending of these guys. It is neat to see where all of the wild species live--the next holiday destination.....

http://hedgehogcentral.com/world.shtml


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I as well as several others believe there may be more Desert Hedgehog blood in our pet hedgehogs than previously thought. They are so frequently mistaken as Algerian hedgehogs and some of their territories overlap that I am sure several Deserts were included in the original importation. Some very wise experts also believe there may be African hedgehog species yet to be discovered. There is just so little research. In Africa most people think of hedgehogs the way we do of sewer or Norway rats. To them they are a lowly pest. And with the instability of governments it isn't likely we will see much research in the near future.


----------

